# Vier Gewinnt



## magzel (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo! Wie kann ich in VB ein Spiel wie Vier Gewinnt programmieren? Natürlich nicht gegen eine KI, es soll dann zu zweit gespielt werden. Wäre nett, wenn jemand mir helfen könnte.


----------



## Bambusbieger (9. Mai 2004)

Dafür würden sich zum Beispiel shapes anbieten


----------



## magzel (9. Mai 2004)

Sorry, aber damit kann ich jetzt leider auch nicht viel anfangen, da ich Anfänger bin, wir aber in der Schule dieses Projekt machen müssen.


----------



## Hellie (9. Mai 2004)

Tja... wenn ihr das in der Schule programmieren müsst, kennst du ja wohl schon die Grundlagen, die du brauchst. Daher wäre es vielleicht günstig zu wissen für den helfenden (das Forum), wo genau dein Problem liegt.

Hellie


----------



## magzel (9. Mai 2004)

Das Problem ist eigentlich erstmal einen Ansatz für das ganze zu bekommen und wie man das ganze aufstellt. Grundlagen kennen wir natürlich, aber der Lehrer ist wirklich sehr unfähig und keine besondere Hilfe. Man müsste sich erstmal entscheiden aus welchen Elementen man die Spieloberfläche gestalten kann, möglichst einfach natürlich.


----------



## NewPeacemaker (10. Mai 2004)

HI magzel, 

eigentlich ist das ja eine schulaufgabe ! die ist eigentlich dafür gedacht es zulernen,

bin zwar auch VB anfänger (kein schüler viel zu alt) aber wenn man logisch dahinter steigt klappt das schon, 

den aufbau solltest die mit einer grafifik als gerüst machen (mit den vielen kreisen) und spiel steine machst wie es Bambusbieger schon sagte mit shapes, reicht für eine übung, 

tipps zum erstellen hab ich eigentlich keine, 

ausser einen du musst zuerst VB klar machen wie gewonnen werden kann 

sprich bei 9 feldern wäre ein gewinn wenn 3 durchgehend sind (tictactoe)

012
345
678

gewinne wären dann 012,345,678,036,147 usw. 

eigentlich ist ja Vier Gewinnt fast wie TicTacToe,

so ich hoffe da war eine denkhilfe bei viel spaß noch, 

cya


----------



## Bambusbieger (10. Mai 2004)

Ich hab ma ein Viergewinnt gemacht. meint ihr ich kann es verantworten, dass magzel verlernt logisch zu denken? Andererseits ist das Programm so, dass er es sowieso nicht im Unterricht verwenden kann.


----------



## NewPeacemaker (10. Mai 2004)

hehe @Bambusbieger

entweder bist du sehr gut in VB, oder du hast sehr viel zeit 

warum nicht, wenn ihm VB gefällt muss er es eh lernen, 

du hast mir ja auch geholfen und trotzdem schaue ich mir den code an und veränder ihn zugar was ich eh muss , und um zu verstehen ist es besser wenn man es sieht, und ich bin immer wieder überrascht wie einfach es eigentlich ist,

@magzel wehe du bekommst nen 1zer für 

cya


----------



## magzel (10. Mai 2004)

Ich kann es eh nicht einfach übernehmen, da ich es ja auch verstehen und deuten muss, aber mal so zum ansehen wäre das schon ganz hilfreich.


----------



## Bambusbieger (10. Mai 2004)

ok hier:

@newpeacemaker ich würde sagen beides n bisschen


----------



## NewPeacemaker (10. Mai 2004)

nicht schlecht *G*

aber besser ist den Compi die gegenzüge machen zulassen! aber das ist magzels aufgabe nu, aja @magzel es wäre schön wenn VB bei meiner schulzeit auch in F. unterricht dran gekommen wäre, 

also schätze das, und lerne daraus

ähm @Bambusbieger

wenn ich dich nochmal um hilfe bitte, hilfst du mir *G* wie du siehts ist das vorhaben von mir sicher nicht einfach (für dich nicht) aber ich will es haben 

cya und Danke


----------



## Bambusbieger (11. Mai 2004)

Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt einen Computergegner einzubauen. Das ist allerdings nicht einfach und außerdem hatte magzel gesagt, dass er sowas nicht braucht:


> _Original geschrieben von magzel _
> *Natürlich nicht gegen eine KI *



Helfen tu ich immer gern (solange ichs kann)


----------



## aquasonic (11. Mai 2004)

Schade dass ihr ihm einfach die Lösung gebt. Somit lernt er ja nie VB. Und vorallem hat er bestimmt nicht einfach in der normalen "Grundschule" VB, wenn er VB hat so muss das etwas mit IT zu tun haben. Und wenn er nicht mal VB kann so wird aus ihm nie etwas...

PS: Eine KI ist nicht so schwierig, du kannst es doch einfach mal so machen dass er immer wenn 3 von dir nebeneinander sind diesen blockt. Ist ja in den meisten Fällen eh so, dass das geht...


----------



## Bambusbieger (11. Mai 2004)

1. Die Lösung,dei ich ihm gegeben hab kann er sowieso nicht verwenden, da das seinem Lehrer auffallen würde.
2. Hatte ich VB auch auf dem Gymnasium...
3.


> _Original geschrieben von aquasonic _
> *PS: Eine KI ist nicht so schwierig, du kannst es doch einfach mal so machen dass er immer wenn 3 von dir nebeneinander sind diesen blockt. Ist ja in den meisten Fällen eh so, dass das geht... *


Ganz so einfach is das nicht, da man bei einer 3er Reihe auf beiden Seiten reinwerfen kann. Ich hab mir da aber was überlegt... mehr dazu vielleicht später.


----------



## Bambusbieger (12. Mai 2004)

So hab ne KI gemacht (is nicht die beste aber war schwer genug)


----------

